# Cured after two years of being depersonalized



## howtobecured (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi everyone...

I went through depersonalization up until a year and a half ago... I am finally cured after two years of being depersonalized...
I know exactly how it feels to be depersonalized...
You feel numb, don't feel gravity or emotions, don't feel time passing, you don't ever get surprised, you feel like everything including people and cars coming towards you are distant from you, you do things routinely as your body moves on autopilot, people think you're totally normal when they talk to you because you sound perfectly fine... well, it took me a long time to figure out how to get out of it... 
I had to trace myself all the way back to childhood. Remember how things were before I was traumatized... The sunlight hitting my face, the way things felt on my hand, EVERYTHING. It was the first step... so do that. 
Next, practice mindfulness. Don't let yourself get lost in your thoughts. Make up your mind to stay in the present moment. When you sit on your bed, just sit. When you eat, just eat. Do this until you get the hang of it. 
Next, do things purposefully. Remember the whole purpose of the reason why you're doing things. When you are brushing your teeth, instead of going through the motions, remember why you are doing it. Keep building things up little by little. Try to notice everything and go easy on yourself. Do one thing at a time. Look towards the future. Make a plan to make your future. Stay hopeful. Someday, you will come back all the way although you have to keep working at it. Good luck!


----------



## jaymeeliz (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you for the tips!


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

This does sound logic, cause you're forcing your mind to think why you do stuff, forcing it to think, not to autopilot. Thanks for the tips!


----------

